# Footstool Makeover



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi everyone. This is one of a series of small projects for a good client of mine in DC. I'm going to be changing this heavy, active and dark colored finish to something lighter and fresher.

The fabric is staying, so going to be working carefully. 

Not knowing if the clear coat on this is wax or not, I wiped down everything with a rag dipped in mineral spirits, (to dissolve it if it is wax). then I scuffed everything up with some 220 sandpaper.












Then I painted on about three coats of Ben Moore paint mixed in a Farow and Ball color called Pointing. Love my guys at Budekes, they did a great job matching the color. And, yay me, I needed so little that a seven dollar pint of paint will do.










Okay, crap, I painted it the wrong color. Must've been distracted by something. I will be doing a very thin oil glaze drag finish on this piece with some sparse 23 k gold here and there. But first the correct base coat needs to be applied....again Ben Moore paint mixed in a Farrow and Ball color called 'Farrow's Cream'.










The card next to the footstool is a sample of the finish. More about that tomorrow, but I know you all can see why the 'Pointing' wouldn't work as the basecoat in this situation. 

Many layers here, need to dry overnight. Glazing tomorrow!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Your attachments are all invalid...at least that is the message I get when I attempted to click on them.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm trying to fix them,bear with me lol


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Very cool. For the record, I have no idea why the pointing wouldn't work. Is it too peachy or just too far from the color you'll see after it's dragged? (Drugged?) Done-been-dragged?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Good observation. The sample card is actually from another piece in her home, a table. This small footstool must match the table.

But yes, it's too far from the end result color and also too bright.

Just for fun, when I do the glazing, I'll put some on a piece painted with the Pointing color as well and show you how different they will look.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

This is a table I did a couple months ago for the same client. The footstool will get the same finish.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't like it. :jester:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I don't like it. :jester:


To each his own,Bubba.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm getting ready to glaze.I'm using Ben Moore alkyd glaze,tube oils in white,black and raw umber and some mineral spirits.It's going to be a super thin glaze,meaning not much pigment.










The container on the right is the dried up remains of the glaze I used on the table and on the sample card. I will use it for reference to re mix the glaze.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

So,I start by liberally applying the glaze.









I panned it out with a brush,but decided to take a little more off with a paper rag.









Finally,I just use a cheap chip brush to work it out,back and forth several times.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Repeat, repeat, repeat.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

So,it's a pretty close match.









This is the same glaze put on the other footstool I'm doing for my client that has a Farrow&Ball 'Pointing' base coat. Very different results.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Tomorrow I will be adding some 23k to the glazed footstool.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Is that gold leafing on there Lynn? My wife's been doing a fair amount of that over the last couple of years. That takes a seriously steady hand and attention to fine touch.

Thus, I don't do it.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

On the right? Yes.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm using LeFranc oil size applied with an artust's brush. The client doesn't want alot of it.











I'm not sure if you can see the shiny areas where the sizing has been applied.It will take a couple of hours to tack up.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

I was nearly certain this was another festool thread! Lol


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

bbair said:


> I was nearly certain this was another festool thread! Lol


Inorite? I keep doing the same thing, it catches my eye and I think I had written Festool!

Mayb a mod can separate Foot from Stool for me? or maybe make it ottoman?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Love my guys at Budekes, 

great place:thumbsup:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Ahem...pretty sure the sizing is tacked up by now...?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Gold applied. I just press it on and smooth it down with a soft brush.










After the gold is applied in this case,I rubbed it down with 0000 steel wool,since my client wanted the look to be not completely filled in.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Finished.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Would love to try some gold leaf cant wait! Great Festool project. LOL


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Love your work fauxlynn.


----------



## johnnyb (Jul 16, 2015)

Saw the first stool when it was posted, missed out on the second till today.

Great work and explainations, thanks for posting :yes:


----------

